# Meta Rahmen gesucht



## migabo67 (3. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
suche einen günstigen Meta Rahmen in der Grösse M,
Alter und Zustand ist mir egal, solange nichts verbogen oder gebrochen ist.


----------

